# PAID SPAM - SWORKS Safire Carbon Trail Bike - Medium



## Truckee Trash (Sep 18, 2007)

2009 Sworks Safire - Built new 2011 Medium XO Gruppo - Buy and Sell and Review Mountain Bikes and Accessories

For Sale - Specialized SWORKS Safire - Medium - 2009 Frame - Built new in 2011. Womens specific trail bike with 4" Travel

Low miles, never raced, built new for my wife and ridden on weekends in the bay area. 1 Knick in paint on toptube, scratches to clear coat throughout, carbon is all intact, no gouges, etc.

Specialized 120mm Carbon Crown Fork

Full XO Gruppo 2x10 (2011)

Thomson 50mm Stem

Carbon Bars / Spacers

New black Specialized Cip Grips

Specialized Commandpost Blacklite w/ integrated trigger / grip mount

Roval Traverse Wheels

Riva womens saddle

Satin Black frame w/ Gloss black hits

- Has scratches and dings to paint. Professionally built and maintained. Pivots and BB cups just serviced. Comes w/ extra shock.

Sworks Purgatory 2.3 Front and Captain 2.2 rear


----------



## foxpuppet (Jan 2, 2011)

Would you consider posting to Australia? What state are you in, my brother in law is currently in NY and could maybe bring it back home when his trip is over.


Tap tap taparoo


----------

